
Tear gassing by remote control - kawera
http://remotecontrolproject.org/tear-gassing-by-remote-control-the-development-and-promotion-of-remotely-operated-means-of-delivering-or-dispersing-riot-control-agents/
======
ck2
Just a reminder that tear gas is illegal in war according to signed Geneva
conventions by the US but apparently perfectly okay for US police to literally
paint on unarmed protesters.

So dropping on ISIL = illegal, unarmed peaceful protestors = okay.

~~~
sageikosa
[https://www.icrc.org/customary-
ihl/eng/docs/v2_cha_chapter24...](https://www.icrc.org/customary-
ihl/eng/docs/v2_cha_chapter24_rule75)

Yes, that is correct.

"Rules of war" themselves being an interesting way to allow certain nominally
neutral parties to avoid taking sides unless the rules are broken.

------
bicx
There are definitely counter-measures available, although I'm sure a well-
funded entity like a government could do a good job of preventing some methods
from performing well: [http://dronelife.com/2015/06/04/5-anti-drone-solutions-
that-...](http://dronelife.com/2015/06/04/5-anti-drone-solutions-that-could-
change-the-game/)

------
PaulHoule
At least you don't get hit by the canister

------
teekert
"Here, have some tear gas, SLAVE!"

